# Northern Virginia Social Anxiety and Depression Meetup Group



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Northern Virginia anxiety grouop*

I started it and am the organizer. We already have a 10 or so members, we need more. We meet at a local library. contact me for more details

thanks,
Will


----------



## A Human (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello I would like to know if you know of any groups in Northern va.


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

will22 said:


> I started it and am the organizer. We already have a 10 or so members, we need more. We meet at a local library. contact me for more details
> 
> thanks,
> Will


More details, plz? =]


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

would like to know more about this


----------



## Silverella (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd be interested...


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i am very interested! there is also a DC/NOVA social anxiety group at meetup.com that has get-togethers fairly often (though i have yet to go to one .. damn social anxiety! :mum)


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> i am very interested! there is also a DC/NOVA social anxiety group at meetup.com that has get-togethers fairly often (though i have yet to go to one .. damn social anxiety! :mum)


Yeah it's a dmv area group I actually set up a meetup on there for friday the 23rd, but it's probably a little far away for northen va people, it's in hyattsville md. So far it's a total of 4 people that are set to come.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> Yeah it's a dmv area group I actually set up a meetup on there for friday the 23rd, but it's probably a little far away for northen va people, it's in hyattsville md. So far it's a total of 4 people that are set to come.


well, i signed up for the event. if i don't show up, its because i wussed out at the last minute.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> well, i signed up for the event. if i don't show up, its because i wussed out at the last minute.


Just don't worry about it, jst tell yourself "it's not a big deal, I'm just going to to hear some poetry." It's a group of people with social anxiety so I'm sure everybody is going to be at least a little scared and be sympathetic to the fact that your feeling anxious.


----------

